# Pflanzen verlaust.



## libsy (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe festgestellt, dass meine Teichpflanzen fast alle starken Lausbefall haben.
Was kann man dagegen tun? Ich weiß nicht ob zum Beispiel solche Sprays zur Bekämpfung gut fürs Teichwasser sind.

MfG Gerd


----------



## Lucy2412 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Sind sie nicht. Wir haben dieses Jahr auch wieder das Problem, besonders die Seerosen sind befallen, ärgerlich .


----------



## neuemmendorfer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Hatte letztes Jahr auch das Problem und die Lösung gefunden.

Man nehme einen Eimer und fülle ihn mit frisch geschnittenen Brennnesseln. Danach Wasser auffüllen bis die Nesseln bedeckt sind. Das ganze 2 Tage stehen lassen und die Brühe filtriert (Kaffefilter z.B.) in eine Sprühflasche abfüllen. Damit satt einsprühen. Ich habe letztes Jahr bei recht starken Befall 3 Aktionen gebraucht, dann war alles vernichtet.

Längerfristig kann ein Insektenhotel helfen. Die gibt es auch in einigen Baumärkten fertig zu kaufen.

LG Ronny


----------



## MarkusP (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Im Gewächshaus bekämpfe ich Läuse mit Spruzit, das schadet den Fischen (Makropoden) nicht und wirkt sofort. Spinnmilben werden ab Sommer mit Raubmilben bekämpft.


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Hallo an alle,
ich habe auch starken Befall von Läusen.
Natürlich nur an den Pflanzen, ich selber bin soweit gesund

Ich werde mal den Tipp von Ronny ausprobieren, wenn ich bei uns in der Nähe Brennesel finde, ist halt der Fluch einer gepflegten Siedlung


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Mein __ Rohrkolben und meine __ Binsen ist schwarz vor lauter Läusen :evil
Auch das Abspritzen mit dem __ Wasserschlauch hatte nur kurz gewirkt ... schon wieder alles Schwarz ... 

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Hallo gerd,
auch bei mir finden die Ameisenviele Wege zu den Teichpflanzen... . Ich habe anfangs auch mit Seifenlauge und Abspritzen gearbeitet, was nur kurzfristig erfolgreich war ... .
teichpflanzen haben immer genug Wasser, und die Läuse vermehren sich ohne Ende, wenn sie erst mal Fuß gefasst haben. Da einige der Pflanzen zwischenzeitlich extrem stark befallen waren und zu kümmern anfingen, hat es mir gereicht :evil.
Wenn ich jetzt Befall an den Pflanzen sehe, dann gehe ich konsequent mit Spritzmittel drauf los. Ich habe eine Drucksprühflasche, mit der ich den Sprühnebel recht gut kontrollieren kann.
Auf diese Weise kriege ich die Plagegeister wieder los. Wenn ich konsequent am Rand ("Ufergraben") starte, werden die Pflanzen im Teich gar nicht erst befallen.
Das mag nicht die "politisch korrekte" Lösung sein, doch stelle ich das als Idee ein. Wichtig ist der saubere Umgang mit den Chemikalien, um eine Kontamination des Teichwassers gering zu halten. Zweiter wichtier Aspekt ist das Spritzmittel, das biologisch abbaubar sein sollte, damit es sich nicht im Teichwasser anreichert. Ich verwende "Roxon" oder "BI 58", das beides als Wirkstoff ein Thiostannat enthält. Bei ausreichend "Substrat" im Teich sehe ich gute Chancen, dass die Zinnverbindung im Boden gebunden wird, und den Tieren nicht auf Dauer schadet. Bitte jetzt keine links zu TBT oder DDT, so etwas sollte auf keinen Fall in den Teich gelangen.


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Ich hab auch Blattläuse, vor allem an den Blütentrieben der Wasserschwertlilie.

Das mit den Brennnesseln werde ich ausprobieren - 2m neben dem Gartenzaun wachsen beim Nachbar die Brennesseln schon nen Meter hoch. Da klaue ich welche...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Hi Pyro,

aber auch dran denken das Brennesseljauche nicht nur gegen Blattläuse hilft, sondern auch ein guter Dünger ist - also net soviel davon in den Teich spritzen.

Wenn man die Jauche nur zum Düngen verwenden will kann man zu den Brennesseln auch noch Beinwelllaub dazugeben, die bringen noch ein paar Nährstoffe dazu die in Nesseln net so toll vorhanden sind

MfG Frank


----------



## libsy (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Danke für die Tipps.
Heute habe ich diesen Brenesselsud angesetzt. Am Montag werde ich mal sprühen.


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Soweit ich gelesen habe (auch selber ausprobiert an Obstgehölzen) wird aus der Brennessel Sud nach längerem Stehen lassen (mehr als 24h) Dünger. Vorher, also max 1 Tag stehen lassen, hilft er gegen Blattläuse, da haben sich auch noch nicht so viele Nährstoffe gelöst...Beim Düngen mit Jauche immer verdünnen sonst machen die Pflanzen den Ar... hoch, weil die Kraft der Jauche echt krass ist...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Hi Kullerbär,

ja, wenn die Jauche nur als Dünger verwendet werden soll muß die Brühe nach dem entfernen der Brennesseln und/oder Beinwellteile aus dem Wasser noch ne Zeit stehen (die Blätter sollen ja auch ein paar Tage im Wasser liegen bleiben um auszulaugen) bis die Brühe wieder einigermaßen klar (sich die Schwebstoffe abgesetzt haben) wird, bzw. der Gestank nachläßt

MfG Frank


----------



## Schrat (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Das habe ich dieses Jahr auch festgestellt. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ist das nur ein optisches Problem oder gehen am Ende alle Pflanzen ein? Das letztere kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich die Läuse erstmal nur als Glied in der Nahrungskette und lasse sie gewähren.


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die biologische Läusebekämpfungskolonne am Teich
Eine wahre Marienkäferlarveninvasion. Und seit dem ich im I-Net gelesen habe, dass 30 Marienkäferlarven 9,95€ + Versand kosten, ist unser Grundstückswert gleich um mind. das Doppelte gestiegen

petra


----------



## Limnos (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen verlaust.*

Hi

Die größten natürlichen Feinde der Blattläuse sind Marienkäfer und ihre Larven sowie die Larven der Florfliege. Bei Seerosen kann man diese mit einem Maschendrahtrahmen einige Tage unter Wasser drücken, wodurch Käferlarven und evtl, auch Zünslerlarven ertrinken bzw. von den Fischen gefressen werden. Am Rahmen an den vier Ecken KS Steine mit Schnur in der richtigen Länge befestigen, damit der Drahtrahmen unten bleibt. Neulich spazierte bei mir eine Kohlmeise auf den Seerosenblättern um Larven zu picken

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

